# IP Adresse steht auf Blacklist?



## Drizzledoom (9. August 2016)

Hallo liebes Buffed.de Team,

 

ich wollte mich Heute über meinen PC bei Euch einloggen und habe eine Meldung bekommen, dass meine IP Adresse auf einer Blacklist steht und ich meinen Internetanbieter kontaktieren soll. Kann mir einer erklären, was die Ursache dafür sein kann??? Habe so eine Meldung von Euch noch nie bekommen. Des Weiteren kommt beim Einloggen und Laden des Blasc Profiler in WOW ständig ein LUA Fehler. Habe das Problem auch erst seit dem Legion Pre-Patch!

 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Tikume (9. August 2016)

Vor allem eine total sinnfreie Meldung, wenn nicht mal dabei steht um welche Blacklist es geht,


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2016)

Anonymisierungsdienste / VPN / Proxies haben bei uns aktuell schlechte Karten. Die geben wir auch nicht auf Wunsch frei.

Die betroffene IP zum prüfen wäre aber interessant, von mir aus zur Sicherheit auch gern per PN.

 

Das BLASC-Problem bitte als separaten Thread eröffnen. Wobei ich den Profiler zum Legion-Pre-Patch bereits angepasst hatte. Das sollte BLASC automatisch bereits die neueste Version (7.0.0) gezogen haben.


----------



## Drizzledoom (9. August 2016)

Okay :-)...einloggen funktioniert wieder. Lasse den VPN Clienten in Zukunft weg.

 

Ich schaue mal nach bzgl. des Profilers.

 

Danke!


----------



## Drizzledoom (9. August 2016)

Problem ist doch nicht behoben. VPN an -> Login erfolgreich. VPN aus -> Login auf Blacklist^^???...nervt und ist auch irgendwie nicht in meinem Interesse bzw. hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst!! Ich hoffe, dass ich mich mit meiner regulären IP doch irgendwann mal wieder einloggen kann. Evtl. liegt dann da auch das Problem mit dem Profiler?!?!


----------



## Aun (10. August 2016)

welche art vpn benutzt du denn? btw WAS ist bitte dabei auf buffed zu surfen und sich dabei "maximal" zu verschleiern? bist du brazzers ceo der was?

ich meine man kann zwar angst vor dem inet haben, man kann aber auch genug schrott blocken ( wozu eigtl premium      ) um "relativ" sicher zu surfen


und buffed verbreitet bis auf ihre tampon-seiten eigtl kein schindluder ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. August 2016)

Das mit der Blacklist hatte ich heute morgen beim GA-Forum via Tapatalk....

 

Dann hab ich das Forum via Browser auf dem Handy geöffnet -> geht.

 

Bei den ganzen Problemen aber aktuell auch verständlich, dass solche 3rd-Party-Plugins da evtl. auch rumspinnen und evtl. deaktiviert werden.


----------



## ZAM (11. August 2016)

Wir überlassen das Handling für unsere Seiten mittlerweile Cloudflare. Es kann leider durchaus mal passieren, dass diverse IP-Adressen da auf der Blacklist stehen, auch bspw. Uni-Netze, in denen gern mal Zombies (Botnetz-Hosts, von denen die Inhaber nichts merken) stehen.

 

Du kannst gern mal schauen was bspw. http://www.hardwareluxx.de zu deinem Zugriffsversuch sagt, da sollte die gleiche Meldung kommen. Die Seite ist nicht von uns, sie nutzen aus Gründen aber auch Cloudflare.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. August 2016)

Das mit Tapatalk kann ja auch an den Providern und ihrem NAT liegen. Da teilt man sich ja letztendlich auch mit mehreren Usern eine IP....

PS: Hab das Problem nicht mehr


----------

